# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θέμα: θυροτηλεφωνο δεν ακουγεται ο εξω...

## madrivermadonus

Γεια σας παιδιά

Έχω πρόβλημα στη διόροφη κατοικία μου, δεν ακούγεται σε κανένα απο τα 2 διαμερίσματα αυτός που βρίσκεται στο θυροτηλέφωνο της εξόδου. Αυτός μας ακούει κανονικά.
Το θυροτηλέφωνο είναι ένα amplyvox. Κάποιες φορές ακουγόταν ειδικα αν χτυπούσα το μικρόφωνο.Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο.
Άλλαξα λοιπόν το μικρόφωνο αλλά τίποτα. Πλέον δεν ακούγεται καθόλου.
Καμιά ιδέα;
υ.σ. το μικρόφωνο φάινεται ταλαιπωρημένο και ήταν κολλημένο σε μια μικρή πλακέτα στο μέρος του μικροφώνου.Μήοπως είναι θέμα όλης της πλακέτας; υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχει θέμα κάποια αντίσταση;
τα καλώδια τα έλεγξα και τα κουνούσα μήπως κάποιο είναι κομμένο εσωτερικά αλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.


Ευχαριστώ

----------

